# ماما وئام للطبخ الحلبي الأصي



## وئام (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*الطبخ الحلبي الأصيل*

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font][font=&quot]

أم أحمد للطبخ الحلبي الأصيل في مدينة الرياض
للحفلات والعزايم
الكبب والمحاشي الحلبية بأنواعها

للاستفسار الاتصال 
*0509214426

*[/font]


----------



## وئام (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ماما وئام للطبخ الحلبي الأصي*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## وئام (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ماما وئام للطبخ الحلبي الأصي*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ماما وئام للطبخ الحلبي الأصي*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## وئام (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: ماما وئام للطبخ الحلبي الأصي*

شكراً لمرورك دانة الدنيا

بالتوفيق


----------



## وئام (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: ماما وئام للطبخ الحلبي الأصي*

لا إله إلا الله


----------



## وئام (17 يناير 2012)

*رد: ماما وئام للطبخ الحلبي الأصي*

لا إله إلا الله


----------



## وئام (23 يناير 2012)

*رد: ماما وئام للطبخ الحلبي الأصي*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------

